# Eichmann



## Foxbat (Jul 14, 2004)

I've just finished watching a two-part documentary on Adolf Eichmann - his position in the Third Reich and his part in the Nazis crimes against Humanity. 

The story is told through the people that have met him. It is compelling and yet horrific to learn of his role both during and after the war. He was responsible (among many other crimes) of deporting 477000  Jews from Hungary to the Death Camps - and yet - after the war became a chicken farmer and then slipped off to work as a clerk in Argentina. 

Somehow this contrast just seemed to amplify this man's terrible crimes. Finally captured by the Israeli secret service in 1960, he was put on trial and hung in 1962.

The war is receding farther back in time and it's easy for us to forget these things but it's something we must never do. If you want to learn more about Eichmann - try here

http://www.nizkor.org/hweb/people/e/eichmann-adolf/


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> The war is receding farther back in time and it's easy for us to forget these things but it's something we must never do.



I had a conversation with a group of A'level History students a couple of months ago, who actually counted amongst their number several students who questioned whether the Holocaust happened or was simply clever propaganda designed to keep Germany subjugated after the war.

Their breadth of ignorance was profound, they only had passing knowledge of key figures such as Eichman!

It made me wonder whether the human race will have to learn this lesson again


----------

